# Clearing, stabilizing, and bottling fruit wine?



## ithink2020 (Jul 16, 2008)

I've started a Strawberry wine from a recipe I have from a book. In that book they recommend racking into a secondary, then letting it sit for 2-6 months. Then racking again and letting it sit for another 2-6 months.

I think they have you wait that long, because they do not seem to call for clearing or stabilizing agents. Maybe I just miss read it (I do not have the book in front of me).

What have others done with their fruit wines?

My wine has been in the secondary for 2 weeks now. How long do I wait to clear and stabilize, if I use agents? How long after I stabilize and clear should I bottle. I've heard that
wine ages faster in the bottles. I was hoping to bottle sooner, so
that it can start aging faster.

1. What Clearing agents should I use and when?

2. What should I use to stabilize and when should I do it?

3. How long should I wait before drinking, after it has been bottled?

I've also got a couple Welches (from froze concentrate) batches started. They have been in the primary for 3 days. I'm planning on transferring to the secondary on Thursday. Would they follow the same rules as the strawberry wine?

Sorry for all the questions!

Thank you very much!

Matt


----------



## smurfe (Jul 16, 2008)

Matt, it all depends on the type of wine made. You can use any of the various agents but most use Super Kleer as it is easiest to use overall. You can use it anytime after you have stabilized. You can stabilize anytime after fermentation is over. You can use Potassium Sorbate to stabilize and add a dose of K-Meta just like the kits for added protection. You can bottle anytime after the wine is clear (and still)which will depends on the amount of solids in the wine, CO2 gas present, wine temperature, etc. You are correct though that all the time in the recipes you have are due to waiting for wine to fall clear and stabilize itself. No need to be sorry for the questions. That is why we hang out here.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Matt. To add to the great advice that Smurf has written I will add to it. As far as fining agents go, I like the SuperKleer KC as it works great for every wine i have ever made even after another has failed. As far as racking times go, I like to rack off sediment from fermentation when fermentation starts to slow down as thats when the yeast cells are running out of sugar to convert and will eventually start to cannibalize the dead cells on the bottom that will give you an off flavor and smell in your wine. When making a kit wine just follow directions as they ferment much faster. As far as racking of a wine that has been cleared using an agent, I like to give it a week or 2 more then recommended to let the lees compact a little so as that you can rack off without disturbing the lees as easy and get more wine out that way. To clear your wine you should always degas your wine thoroughly before hand no matter what method you use to clear your wine.
For stabilizing your wine you should always add k-meta first then sorbate as sorbate alone can give you a geranium smell if not properly sulfated. You should only add these 2 chemicals after the wine is stable( done fermenting and verified by checking SG 3 days in a row with no change)
As for how long a wine should age thats all in the wine you make and how you finish it off and how high of an abv you have produced. A wine with a high abv will need more time to age for the alcohol to blend in with the flavor instead of just masking the flavor. For instance if you make a lower abv wine and sweeten it up afterwards you may have a wine that tastes good right then but most likely will taste better after a few months or more. If you make a high abv wine then it may take a year or longer for the flavor of the wine to become present and to your liking. Another main ingredient in all this mix is whether you are making wine from a juice or from fruit as fruit will have a lot more sediment that has to drop out of suspension which leads to your last question that a wine made from Welches will be ready to drink much faster then a wine made from fruits.


----------



## smurfe (Jul 16, 2008)

Good detail from Wade there. Sorry I didn't elaborate more but I was getting ready for worl. Follow his advice and you will do fine. It is money!


----------



## space (Jul 21, 2008)

wade said:


> For stabilizing your wine you should always add k-meta first then sorbate as sorbate alone can give you a geranium smell if not properly sulfated. You should only add these 2 chemicals after the wine is stable( done fermenting and verified by checking SG 3 days in a row with no change)



Question.... If you're suppose to add the k-meta first, how long after should you add the sorbate? Also, when de-gassing, should that be done after racking or before? It seems like de-gassing would stir it up if doing before.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 21, 2008)

You can add the sorbate immediately after adding the k-meta. I always rack, add those 2 chems. and then degas.


----------

